# power folding mirrors?



## Ronnie Garcia (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey, guy's.

I got a 91 s13 hatch, which I purchased about a year ago. I'm real into the whole jdm style, so I've been collecting stuff here and there. I bought some power folding mirrors, but my car is a standard model "manual mirrors". So my question is how do I wire them up? Any info or a diagram would help. 

Thanks, RonGFK.


----------



## aznpride65o (May 25, 2006)

i hav a 91 rps13 as well im not sure how to route them but i wudnt think its that hard because if you look theres already the controller by the armrest. im not sure how hard it will b though but keep me updated im thinking of doing those to mine as well. =]


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hate electric windows. My 240 came with them, and I can't stand it.


----------

